# Adobe flash player



## pic55 (26 Novembre 2011)

Salut

Je voulais savoir s'il existait une app adobe flash player pour iPad car sur certaines pages internet on ne voit pas toute la page

Merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2011)

pic55 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je voulais savoir s'il existait une app adobe flash player pour iPad car sur certaines pages internet on ne voit pas toute la page
> 
> Merci d'avance



Bonjour,
Non, Steve Job n'a jamais voulu de flash sur les iTrucs (iPad ou Iphone).


----------



## Larme (26 Novembre 2011)

Non.
Il existe une application qui permet de lire les vidéos flash (en passant par des serveurs annexes)...


----------



## pic55 (26 Novembre 2011)

ok merci de vos réponses c'est dommage pour un bel outil comme l'ipad


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2011)

pic55 a dit:


> ok merci de vos réponses c'est dommage pour un bel outil comme l'ipad



Effectivement, mais si tu veux voir tout le web, il faudra passer par un portable ou un Mac fixe, et non par un iPad hyper fermé et propriétaire (C'est curieux, mais c'est exactement ce que reprochais SJ à flash ^^).


----------



## lineakd (26 Novembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Effectivement, mais si tu veux voir tout le web, il faudra passer par un portable ou un Mac fixe, et non par un iPad hyper fermé et propriétaire (C'est curieux, mais c'est exactement ce que reprochais SJ à flash ^^).


@subsole, j'espère que ce n'est qu'un appel au "troll". 
Le flash mobile est mort et celui sur les "ordi" prend la même direction.
@pic55, une des applications que décrit @larme dans sa réponse, est "Puffin".


----------



## Gwen (26 Novembre 2011)

Il faut arrêter là. Apple, Steve et consorts n'y sont pour rien. C'est Adobe le responsable. Flash a d'ailleurs été abandonné sur TOUS les appareils mobiles. Donc, si tu souhaites lire du Flash sur une tablette, il faut vite acheter une marque compatible et ne surtout pas faire de mise à jour.

Et prier le ciel que ça ne plante pas ou ne ralentisse pas la tablette.

L'iPad n'est pas plus fermé que les autres, d'ailleurs, certains l'ont précisé, il existe des logiciels pour lire certains médias Flash.


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @subsole, j'espère que ce n'est qu'un appel au "troll".
> Le flash mobile est mort et celui sur les "ordi" prend la même direction.
> @pic55, une des applications que décrit @larme dans sa réponse, est "Puffin".


Réellement ? Pour toi la vérité c'est du troll, dire que l'Ipad est hyper fermé et propriétaire c'est faux. 
Oui, flash est mort sur les terminaux mobiles, et alors  :
- Nos smartphones et tablettes resteront mal optimisés pour une partie du net encore quelques années, super. ^^
Il faudrait être "limité", pour penser que c'est bon pour l'utilisateur, tant que flash est toujours présent sur le web.   
- D'autre part Adobe abandonne la version mobile, mais absolument pas la version fixe qui est présente sur 97% des ordinateurs.

Qui sont les gagnants dans l'histoire ?
- Apple, qui conserve la main sur sont marché hyper fermé et propriétaire iPad/iPhones/iTunes.
- Adobe, qui conserve la main sur son plug flash fixe qui est présent sur 97% des ordinateurs, et n'as plus a se soucier du développement pour les tablettes et smartphones.
Malgré tout, son plug est présent sur la grande majorité des tablettes et smartphones non iOS.
Sur Android le plug à été DL plus de cinquante millions de fois, Adobe abandonne le développement, mais ne retire pas , c'est tout _"bénef"_.

Quant aux utilisateurs, ils restent un fois de plus le cul entre deux chaises, à se démerder avec les formats et codecs en tous genres. 
Qui veut de la vaseline ?


----------



## Larme (26 Novembre 2011)

Euh, vu l'expansion des tablettes et autres smartphones, et vu l'intérêt d'Adobe de continuer de développer Flash plutôt que de l'abandonner dans sa version actuelle...
Donc bon, le plug-in actuel risque tout de même de vieillir, non ?


----------



## Gwen (26 Novembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Réellement ? Pour toi la vérité c'est du troll, dire que l'Ipad est hyper fermé et propriétaire c'est faux.



Oui. C'est faux.

(on peut continuer le dialogue de sourds longtemps comme ça)


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Euh, vu l'expansion des tablettes et autres smartphones, et vu l'intérêt d'Adobe de continuer de développer Flash plutôt que de l'abandonner dans sa version actuelle...
> Donc bon, le plug-in actuel risque tout de même de vieillir, non ?



C'est exact, et c'est la bonne nouvelle Apple rentre dans la norme, grâce à l'abandon du plug sur smartphones/tablettes, c'est paradoxal. 
Mais en attendant, on (les utilisateurs) reste encore de cul entre deux chaises, pourquoi :
D'une part flash fortement présent sur tout le web, est également installé sur 97% des ordinateurs, d'autre part absent (d'une partie) des tablettes/smartphones. 
Certains éditeurs voulant reprendre le développement du plug à leur charge, ça promet. :rateau:
Amis développeurs "bonne chance" X3 de taf pour le même prix  (Quid de Silverlight ?)
_Tiens, je veux aller sur tel site, "bin non", pas aujourd'hui j'ai mon iPad/smartphonet/tablette qui ne lit pas le flash, demain peut-être, si je pense à prendre mon Mac._ :râteau:

gwen, écoute comme ça brille. ^^
gwen tu es trop "fan boy", en grandissant ça devrait en principe "s'arranger". 
Ne pas s'apercevoir _iTruc+iTune$_ prennent leurs l'utilisateurs en otages, n'est plus de l'aveuglement, mais de l'amour, c'est beau !  
Merci de passer par iTunes, bastion du web propriétaire. ^^


----------



## Gwen (26 Novembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> gwen tu es trop "fan boy"



Tu fonctionnes à la méthode Coué; bravo. Ça peut marcher de temps en temps. Là, ce n'est pas le cas.

Tu es exactement en train d'appliquer le principe que tu me reproches. Mais bon, ne t'inquiète pas, quand tu auras atteint mon âge, tu oublieras tes illusions.

Pour le moment, la réalité est quAdobe abandonne Flash sur les mobiles, car ils ne sont pas capables techniquement de faire quelque chose qui fonctionne a 100 %. Ils passent à autre chose, comme vont aussi le faire 100% des développeurs web qui ne veulent pas être has-been dans quelques années. Flash à vécu, Adobe l'as tué à trop vouloir en faire. Dommage.

Aujourd'hui, le Fan-Boy, de Flash, c'est toi.


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2011)

Bon, je le refais en plus clair (vu ton âge ;^) ), je ne suis ni pour ni contre flash, contrairement à toi.
Je suis du côté des utilisateurs.
En tant qu'utilisateur, ça m'emmerde royalement de ne pas voir le web comme il est aujourd'hui, comme il l'était hier, et comme il le sera encore longtemps.
Flash, Silverlight, les swm avec drm que l'on ne peut lire sur Mac, etc, etc ne disparaitront du web.
Malgré ce que certains _"hate flash"_ racontent depuis quelques années déjà, et il est illusoire de penser qu'il va disparaitre des ordinateurs, du web et encore plus illusoire rapidement.
Si par magie flash disparaissait, du jour au lendemain je serais content un plug/codec de moins !
Mais comme ce n'est pas le cas, on se retrouve avec des smartphones et tablettes  déficientes, et malheureusement on n'a pas fini de s'emmerder, c'est que le début.


----------



## Gwen (26 Novembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> (vu ton âge ;^) )


C'est quoi cette attaque gratuite&#8201;? Tu es à court d'arguments ? En plus, qu'en sais-tu de mon âge ?




subsole a dit:


> Je suis du côté des utilisateurs.



non, tu es du côté de ce qui t'arrange



subsole a dit:


> En tant qu'utilisateur, ça m'emmerde royalement de ne pas voir le web comme il est aujourd'hui, comme il l'était hier, et comme il le sera encore longtemps.



C'est là où tu te trompes. Le web n'a jamais eu Flash. C'est un Plug-in propriétaire que l'utilisateur doit rajouter afin de voir les sites ne respectant pas les standards établis. 

Flash a été imposé aux navigateur du fait de sa facilité pour un graphiste de réaliser des sites sans ligne de code et avec son langage naturel, le dessin. Ça a été la faciliter pour les flemmards qui ne voulaient pas coder.

Certaines personnes décriaient Flash bien avant l'arrivée de l'iPhone, l'iPad et consorts. Ce n'est ni un nouveau mouvement ni l'apanage des fans d'Apple.

Aujourd'hui, il y a des alternatives à Flash, et cela permettra de revenir aux vrais standards du web et donc, avoir des sites conformes.


----------



## subsole (27 Novembre 2011)

Non ce n'est pas une attaque gratuite, c'est de l'humour sur l'âge, tu ne veux _peut-être_ pas comprendre, désolé.
___________
:sleep: Tu ne sais pas vraiment de quoi tu parles.
Enfonçons une porte ouverte ^^ : Flash est un standard de fait.
Sinon, le HTML5  (le HTML5 seul ça ne sert pas trop, il lui faut le soutien des CSS3 et jquery) s'imposera comme le futur standard du langage web, mais pour l'instant il n'est pas encore reconnu comme officiel par le W3C, même si les logos existent. 
De plus, il se pourrait bien que Adobe Air englobe le plug Flash, la disparition de flash risque de ne pas être pour demain.
La guerre entre Flash et HTLM5 l'utilisateur s'en fout, c'est juste un problème de chapelle entre développeurs.
Comme Flash n'a pas disparu du web, certains utilisateurs "fous" dont je suis, aimeraient pouvoir visualiser toutes les pages web sur _leurs machines_, ce qui semble inconcevable dans ton monde.

Je rigole déjà en t'imaginant lorsque les pubs HTML5 faites par des stagiaires avec WYSIWYG, vont venir flinguer tes batteries de portable, Ipad ou iPhone, sans possibilité de blocage, ou beaucoup plus ardues. 

Bon dimanche.


----------



## Gwen (27 Novembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> c'est de l'humour sur l'âge,  tu ne veux _peut-être_ pas comprendre, désolé.





subsole a dit:


> tu ne sais pas vraiment de quoi tu parles.



Bon, j'arrête le dialogue de sourds, car à part t'attaquer à ma personne tu ne donnes pas d'arguments et tu reste enfermé dans ta secte pro Flash.

Je trouve ton humour très étrange.


----------



## subsole (27 Novembre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, j'arrête le dialogue de sourds, car à part t'attaquer à ma personne tu ne donnes pas d'arguments et tu reste enfermé dans ta secte pro Flash.
> 
> Je trouve ton humour très étrange.



Moi j'aime bien ton humour, surtout lorsque tu me traites de _Pro Flash_, c'est énorme ^^.
Quant aux arguments, relis mes posts à tête reposée, _après la sieste_ _<= humour_. 
Je confirme nous n'avons pas le même humour. 

Bon dimanche.


----------

